# what a tool..



## rexdog (Feb 3, 2009)

me? the router? sure.

Anyway, I need to make a 6" hole in the center of a 1/2" sheet of plywood. I dont want to spend a ton of money on a jig. Seems like they are $30 or more. Am I looking in the wrong place?

Is there an easy way for a rookie with few tools to make one?

Am I asking a lot of questions? Should I stop now?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Rex

How about a dollar in scrap 1/2" thick MDF stock ?
http://www.routerforums.com/97319-post1.html


=========



rexdog said:


> me? the router? sure.
> 
> Anyway, I need to make a 6" hole in the center of a 1/2" sheet of plywood. I dont want to spend a ton of money on a jig. Seems like they are $30 or more. Am I looking in the wrong place?
> 
> ...


----------



## rexdog (Feb 3, 2009)

Hey Bob, 

I saw that thread the other day but for some reason I thought it would only work for larger holes, guess I didnt read very well.

Thanks a lot, Im gonna give it a go tommorrow. Ill probably be back with
more questions as I go.

Rex


----------

